
Show HN: I made Localization Management System that supports branching - glua
https://localizely.com/
======
glua
Creator here. As a developer, I used few online tools for collaboration on
software localization, but I always had troubles when it comes to maintaining
localized content for multiple versions of apps. As we all know, we sometimes
start developing version 2.0 that won’t be released soon, beside already
released version 1.2 that requires some maintenance and changes. I wanted to
make such Translation Management System that does not block us.

So I build Localizely. You upload your localization file for main language,
translate content to remaining languages and then download files for all those
languages. When you start developing a new version of your app, you just
create a new branch in Localizely. You can compare what keys and translations
are changed between branches and optionally merge those.

This is just a start what I want to achieve with Localizely (
[https://localizely.com/](https://localizely.com/) ) that is not on the
market. Please let me know if you have any questions. We can focus more on
making our apps better if localization does not create a bottleneck.

